# Squatting:how to



## starkley (Jun 4, 2017)

I guess I need a basic run down of squatting ins/outs & dos/donts
if these sorts of things have already been answered else where if you could direct me to the links

-are there more safe spots to squat than other?
-how long can a place be squatted in?
-can a place be squatted for a prolonged period of time?
-can multiple people hold down a squat?
-are there ways of staying low on the radar? (i.e no smoke signals)
-what happens when cops intervene?
-are "squatters rights" real in the U.S?

rumor has it that if you squat a place long enough you can stay but are there any real concrete logistics of this ?


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 4, 2017)

Wrong forum. Checking the squatting forum not urban exploration: https://squattheplanet.com/squatting/

Try the search feature, also most of your questions have been answered in other threads, so reading through some might help.

There is no definitive how to sticky, however if anyone else is interested in working on one, I would be open to contributing/spearheading it.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 4, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Wrong forum. Checking the squatting forum not urban exploration: https://squattheplanet.com/squatting/
> 
> Try the search feature, also most of your questions have been answered in other threads, so reading through some might help.
> 
> There is no definitive how to sticky, however if anyone else is interested in working on one, I would be open to contributing/spearheading it.



That would be awesome


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 4, 2017)

Moved to Squatting subforum.

Like others have said, use the search function here for good information. Also make sure to check out some of the zines in the Library section of StP.


----------



## japanarchist (Jun 6, 2017)

starkley said:


> I guess I need a basic run down of squatting ins/outs & dos/donts
> if these sorts of things have already been answered else where if you could direct me to the links
> 
> -are there more safe spots to squat than other?
> ...



Check out the videos on here, they should help.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Dear99percent/videos?sort=dd&view=0&shelf_id=0


----------



## LAchick (Jun 7, 2017)

starkley said:


> I guess I need a basic run down of squatting ins/outs & dos/donts
> if these sorts of things have already been answered else where if you could direct me to the links
> 
> -are there more safe spots to squat than other?
> ...





starkley said:


> I guess I need a basic run down of squatting ins/outs & dos/donts
> if these sorts of things have already been answered else where if you could direct me to the links
> 
> -are there more safe spots to squat than other?
> ...





DM me. Lets chat!


----------

